# 1969 Schwinn Pea Picker Info Please.



## comet77 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello. Picked up a 1969 Schwinn Pea Picker, at first I thought it was a repro but all the parts that I know are dated are 1969 and 1970 and the serial begins with JE on the left rear dropout. Did they ever make a 1969 Pea Picker with a coaster brake. This bike has a 1970 s-7 rear coaster brake rim but has no shifter, normal S-7 16" front rim without drum. I did notice the chainguard is more like the repops but I am pretty sure it's original to the bike. I bought this from the original owner and he told me he got it this way but his dad recovered the seat at one time. Please help with any info. Thanks






. The handlebars, rear hub are dated 1970, cranks, frame and stem dated 1969.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 21, 2014)

Despite the frame date it was probably built as a 70 when coasters were available

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1970_21.html


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 21, 2014)

Except for the recovered saddle it looks like an all-original 1970 Pea Picker coaster brake model. 1970 was also the first year the coaster version was offered, and it did not have the Atom drum hub.


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2014)

sweet,not many with the coaster brake.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2014)

I thought the Krates and Sting Rays all had S-2's on the rear. 

*This bike has a 1970 s-7 rear coaster brake rim but has no shifter, normal S-7 16" front rim without drum.*


----------



## comet77 (Nov 22, 2014)

Metacortex said:


> Except for the recovered saddle it looks like an all-original 1970 Pea Picker coaster brake model. 1970 was also the first year the coaster version was offered, and it did not have the Atom drum hub.



Thanks for the Info and the link. I am really happy now I bought it and can't wait to get going on this project.


----------



## comet77 (Nov 22, 2014)

Metacortex said:


> Except for the recovered saddle it looks like an all-original 1970 Pea Picker coaster brake model. 1970 was also the first year the coaster version was offered, and it did not have the Atom drum hub.



So the chain guard is correct? The chainguard is what threw me off. I always thought the early pickers had all green chain guards and not partial chrome. I am also happy to know that the bike is original. Thanks


----------



## comet77 (Nov 22, 2014)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Despite the frame date it was probably built as a 70 when coasters were available
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1970_21.html



Thanks for the Info and the link. I am really happy now I bought it and can't wait to get going on this project.


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 22, 2014)

The bike look original to me. Dates look to be correct. Nice find. Just need to find a seat and correct rear tire.

Clean it up and ride it around town.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 22, 2014)

I am a little suprised about the rear wheel being an S7. All the coaster Krates I saw had S2 s on the rear.


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 22, 2014)

I missed that you are correct it should be an s2 and a raised white letter slick. Both rims should be  stamped as well.



bikecrazy said:


> I am a little suprised about the rear wheel being an S7. All the coaster Krates I saw had S2 s on the rear.


----------



## comet77 (Nov 22, 2014)

Darthvader said:


> The bike look original to me. Dates look to be correct. Nice find. Just need to find a seat and correct rear tire.
> 
> Clean it up and ride it around town.




The paint is pretty rough so I think Im going to get it powder coated and re decaled. The chrome is all pretty decent and should clean up, and then I am going to ride it around. I will be on the hunt for the seat and tire. Thaks for the info


----------



## comet77 (Nov 22, 2014)

Darthvader said:


> I missed that you are correct it should be an s2 and a raised white letter slick. Both rims should be  stamped as well.




Took another look and the rim is a S-2..


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice then that baby is original. Get a rear tire,clean,lub and maybe find a decent used seat and ride it. Old time gold...don't restore it. There are a ton of restored ones and repop ones out there. You have something that's original.


----------



## comet77 (Nov 23, 2014)

That is exactly what I plan on doing. I agree about leaving as is. Once you take the original finish away it's gone forever. I have a wanted post for a used white letter slik. There are a lot of NOS or repops out their but Im looking for one to match the condition of the bike. Thanks for the replies.


----------

